# Something different



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm supposed to working on one of these "creations".


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

http://www.andrewrogers.org/


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

tkle,
Then why are you reading the paper on the... ?!!! Get busy will ya!:laughing:

D.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorta debunks the significance of the Atacama Desert Geoglyphs and the Nazca lines.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

That's pretty awsome.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

You must elaborate on how you are "supposed" to be working on this.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Nothing special on my part. Just making wages,stacking stone.The design will be different. Should start on the 13th. Never done stacked stone. Figure I can plant a can in the middle with pictures of the grandkids.:thumbup:


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Starting Monday I will have a 30 man crew and 10 days to dry stack 450 tons of stone. The stone will be quartzite 2" to 3" and around 9" wide and long.
Mt current thinking is to course it out, having the tenders size it out to thickness. Two or 3 layout men with 5 masons each laying individual courses around the perimeter, one following the other. I want to avoid closures. Any suggestions?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

Does your project have as many curves as the one shown above?


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

It's more similar to Rhythms of life Jornson @ http://www.andrewrogers.org/.
It is not my job though I will be running the crew. Supposedly we're going to have National Geographic out to cover it as well as the local press. I'll try and post pics as we go.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Watch for "Rhythms of Life" on the Discovery channel. You'll see my ugly mug.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Doing some of the crappiest stonework I've ever done. We're just pissing it in. It's all getting documented so some of us are on camera doing it. I'm sure I'll get ribbed about it. Even got interviewed. I guess I'm representing the American worker...:whistling Hopefully they cut most of it out. 
I have a friend that does kite photography. He's supposed to be out on the 24th so I'll be getting some aerial photos to post. The documentary will probably be shown on the Discovery channel next March and also on the Ovation channel. I'll be the old ugly guy flirting with the young good looking Israeli architect.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

thats pretty good stuff wish you well with your endevoirs


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

masonking02 said:


> thats pretty good stuff wish you well with your endevoirs


Thank you sir.
Finished! Photo taken from kite.
www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2956293155/


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I like! I like!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Is that a buncha extra stone I see there???? And is that a buncha "discard" I see as well???

Just trying to "gauge my eye" from an altitude.

And Oh Yes!!!! That is pretty darn neat'o!


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

Tell us more about the layout process.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Pretty frick'in cool.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Is that a buncha extra stone I see there???? And is that a buncha "discard" I see as well???
> 
> Just trying to "gauge my eye" from an altitude.
> 
> And Oh Yes!!!! That is pretty darn neat'o!


Those are pallets of stone. The 2 white squares are the porta potties.
The rest of the stone will be used on an adjoining design. A copy of a local petroglyph from the early man period.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

artisanstone said:


> Tell us more about the layout process.


Points were taken off of a cad drawing and set by GPS every 3'. The rows are 3' wide. Done in layers with larger stones tying in the sides.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

tkle said:


> Those are pallets of stone. The 2 white squares are the porta potties.
> The rest of the stone will be used on an adjoining design. A copy of a local petroglyph from the early man period.


Thank You.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Outstandingly cool. How long is the installation going to stay?


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> Outstandingly cool. How long is the installation going to stay?



Until a good rain or earthquake, whichever comes first. It's right on the San Andreas. Actually it's supposed to be permanent though it was built so it could be removed. We built a small one alongside it today 60' long with a 30' radius circle.
Dave, who took the pictures, sends up a fairly large size kite that has a rig hanging down 100' below the kite. The rig holds a pocket camera that's operated by the remote control from a model airplane. A pink ribbon tied to one corner tells him the position of the camera. It's a crap shoot after that. There is a certain talent involved, but you don't know what he captures until he brings it down.There's some more photos on the link below.
http://members.boardhost.com/sgva/msg/1224527249.html

They're also supposed to do some satellite shots which will be on Google Earth.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

http://www.hidesertstar.com/services/photo_gallery/albums/black mesa geoglyph by David Weese/


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

:thumbup: way cool!


----------

